# What's in the 10-BETA3 memstick img?



## nakins (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sorry to be ignorant, but I'm trying to get started with the beta 3 version of 10 for my new PC build which seems to be having issues with 9.2.

I'm d/ling downloading the memstick image, which is 700 some odd megs MBs, which will take forever on my crap DSL. Anyway, can someone tell me if this is just the OS, or is there anything else with it, like the ports tree?

If it is just the OS, can someone recommend how I can add the ports tree? I don't want a whole lot right off, just a simple, nice window system, a browser, and OpenOffice.

I messed with FreeBSD a long time ago, version 3 I think, back when it fit on a couple of floppies. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2013)

The memstick include full source and the ports tree.  There's a possibility of getting a minimal version, I'll follow up on that.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 7, 2013)

You can add it out of the box the same way as you would on any other release.  Just run `# portsnap fetch extract` for the first time and `# portsnap fetch update` to keep it updated.  I've been trying out the PC-BSD 10-STABLE images that are being built just because I didn't feel like messing around getting a desktop setup and it's been looking good so far.  If it's been quite a while, might be worth checking it out.  http://iso.cdn.pcbsd.org/10-STABLE/amd64/


----------



## nakins (Nov 7, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The memstick include full source and the ports tree.  There's a possibility of getting a minimal version, I'll follow up on that.



Thank you for your reply. I'm down loading the memstick image now, a little more than half way through. If I can get it installed and and boot up and keep the monitor on, I'll be happy.

While I hope this works for me, I would be an advocate for a minimum install and a process to add-on for users who don't have high speed internet. My d/l download speed is about 80 KB/s, maybe a little faster during dry weather. And, I know large parts of the country and probably the world do not have access to broadband. I tried to d/l download the PC-BSD 10 image at work. And, to my surprise, Websense allowed me to start the d/l download. But, even there, it was going to take four hours to download. And I didn't want to explain to my boss why bandwidth went to he[[ during the afternoon.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes.  We've had that bootonly ISO image forever, a similar memory stick makes sense.  A lot of people don't need source, and the snapshot of the ports at release is useless for many people.

It is definitely too late for 10.0-RELEASE, but after that...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2013)

Now there is a bootonly memstick, thanks to @gjb! http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=257805


----------



## fernandel (Nov 11, 2013)

nakins said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to be ignorant, but I'm trying to get started with the beta 3 version of 10 for my new pc build which seems to be having issues with 9.2.
> 
> I'm d/ling the memstick img, which is 700 some odd megs, which will take forever on my crap dsl. Anyway, can someone tell me if this is just the OS, or is there anything else with it, like the port tree?
> 
> ...



Try to install FreeBSD 9.2 because you will have more problems with 10.0...IMO clang is not ready yet to be default...


----------

